# "select all"



## velisarius

Until about 2 or 3 weeks ago, when I wanted to copy a PM for example, I would make a right click and the option "select all" was available. Thjen it was just a matter of copying and pasting. Now I have to manually select the whole text with the mouse. Is this  a problem for other WR users too, or just me?

I'm sorry if I haven't explained this well, but I'm not very familiar with the appropriate jargon.


----------



## Egmont

This sounds more like a browser issue than a WR issue. Have you changed browsers recently, or upgraded to a new version of your browser?


----------



## mkellogg

I have always had to highlight the text with the mouse first.  Whatever the case, what you see in the right-click menu is almost always from the browser, not the website.


----------



## velisarius

OK thanks very much, I'll check it out on a different computer, because this one is shared and someone may have messed with the browser. If I still have trouble I'll try to find out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## neil.corrigan12

What browser are you using? I'm using Mozilla Firefox and when I want to copy everything from a webpage, there's the "select all" option by right-clicking the mouse. But for certain texts, I simply highlight the text I want to copy.


----------



## velisarius

I'm using Google Chrome, and when I right-click as normally the "select all" option is in a light grey - i.e. I can't use it. That used to be the quickest way for me when I wanted to copy the whole chunk of text. 

I get along now by selecting with the mouse but it's a nuisance sometimes - though it wouldn't be if I hadn't already known the ease of the other method of course.
If others aren't having this trouble then there's something wrong this end.


----------



## mkellogg

I think I know what you were doing.  You were doing a Select All in the Quick Reply box.

This still works in the Quick Reply box, but you need to use the keyboard shortcut of Ctrl-A now.


----------



## velisarius

I just tried that and indeed it works. It's very useful for quickly copying a PM or a whole post. Thank you Mike.


----------

